# Galen Temperaments: Which Are You?



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

(You can take a test here if you don't know already.)

I was thinking that Phleg, Mel, and Phleg-Mel, or Mel-Phleg, might be overrepresented on here. Which kind of begs the questions: Where does the SA end and your natural temperament begin? How different would you be if your SA were to suddenly vanish completely? How much of what you understand to be your natural personality - which is separate from pathology - is colored by your SA? Hmm... :sus

Anyway, I'm curious! I'm a Mel-Phleg, myself.

There is also Supine, but it's newer than the others. I'd bet that many of us might be, or have features of, the Supine temperament as well. You can read about it here if you're interested.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks to those who participated. I know it's kind of an odd question. 

And the results are what I expected, though not enough to make any generalizations. :b


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Sanguine:2
choleric:14
melancholy:5
phlegmatic:19



> Choleric
> A person who is choleric is a do-er. They have a lot of ambition, energy, and passion, and try to instill it in others. They can dominate people of other temperaments, especially phlegmatic types. Many great charismatic military and political figures were choleric. They like to be leaders and in charge of everything. They can be very manipulative.





> Phlegmatics tend to be self-content and kind. They can be very accepting and affectionate. They may be very receptive and shy and often prefer stability to uncertainty and change. They are very consistent, relaxed, calm, rational, curious, and observant, making them good administrators. They can also be very passive-aggressive.


Interesting contradictory combination.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

_PhlegMel_


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Akane said:


> Sanguine:2
> choleric:14
> melancholy:5
> phlegmatic:19
> ...


Very interesting! That's not a combination you see very often. It makes me wonder if maybe the phlegmatic elements are a reflection of how you've adapted to having SA, but with your core personality being closer to Choleric. I can't imagine a natural PhlegChlor. Of course they exist, but not without some serious cognitive dissonance, so it'd seem.

I hope you don't mind me commenting on it like that. I just found that really interesting.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

PhlegMel


Sanguine: 3
Choleric:2
Melancholy:16
Phlegmatic:19

Not me at all, does not fit me, I don't know how I ended up with phlegmatic, melancholy I can agree with but phlegmatic cannot.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

MelPhleg


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

Sanguine:3
choleric:6
melancholy:20
phlegmatic:11


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Phlegmatic - 18
Melancholy - 13
Choleric - 7
Sanguine -2


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

The cho is probably the part of my personality that is instinct. What my raw reaction is to things. The phleg is the logical and conscious side of me created by environment including SA and some negative experiences tempering it to avoid conflict or creating stress. This has existed since I was a kid. There's always been my gut reaction to something someone says or does which is usually some form of "fight" and then my logical reaction which wage a mini war before I decide whether this is an incidence worth taking a stand or a back seat.

They did some personality and other testing when I went to my new psychiatrist and I threw an invalid profile because the software would not allow those personality traits be recognized in the same person. She said people had purposely tried to trick the system in to stuff like that and never accomplished it. Due to my invalid profile I had to spend another 2hrs doing hands on testing with her. I also threw contradictory results by doing some things quickly and haphazardly and other things very slowly and methodical. She finally concluded that my approach to everything and my reaction to everything is so situation dependent that the computer software could not account for all the differences.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Sanguine: 0
Choleric: 1
Melancholy: 23
Phlegmatic: 16

MelPhleg, I guess. I don't know. A phleg sounds like something you'd scrape off the bottom of your shoe.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Sanguine: 1


Choleric: 3


Melancholy: 22


Phlegmatic: 14


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

sanguine: 7
choleric: 10
melancholy: 14
phlegmatic: 9

I'm mostly melancholic.


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

Sanguine: 3
Choleric: 8
Melancholy: 12
Phlegmatic: 17


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

*Strength Answers:
*
Sanguine: 1

Choleric: 3

Melancholy: 7

Phlegmatic: 9

*Weakness Answers:
*
Sanguine: 3

Choleric: 0

Melancholy: 6

Phlegmatic: 11

*Totals:*

Sanguine: 4

Choleric: 3

Melancholy: 13

Phlegmatic: 20


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

Sanguine: 1

Choleric: 1

Melancholy:15

Phlegmatic:23


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Sanguine: 4
Choleric: 2
Melancholic: 24
Phlegmatic: 10


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Sanguine: 14 
Melancholy: 11 
Phlegmatic: 15 
Choleric: 0


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Sanguine: 1
Choleric: 0
Melancholy: 15
Phlegmatic: 24


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sanguine: 1
Choleric: 0
Melancholy: 26
Phlegmatic: 13


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Strength Answers*
*Melancholy 12 Phlegmatic 8*

*Weakness Answers*
*Melancholy 11 Phlegmatic 9 *


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

Sanguine: 4
Choleric: 12
Melancholy: 15
Phlegmatic: 9


----------

